# mobile1 synthetic 15w-50 in a 2.0t



## JLT (May 18, 2008)

is this OK or is that way too thick?


----------



## Iku (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: mobile1 synthetic 15w-50 in a 2.0t (JLT)*

Uh.. diesel?
Edit:
Regardless:
LUBRICANTS & FLUIDS
Engine Oil
Grade 1......SEO[1]
Synthetic 5W-40 European Engine Oil
All Temps......5W-40, 5W-30, 0W-40
You shouldn't even be running anything close to that. WAY too thick.


_Modified by Iku at 1:19 AM 4-6-2009_


----------



## JLT (May 18, 2008)

*Re: mobile1 synthetic 15w-50 in a 2.0t (Iku)*

yeah i had all these quarts left over from my mercedes. we ran 15w-50 in that. i guess ill have to give this oil away.


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: mobile1 synthetic 15w-50 in a 2.0t (JLT)*

In FL temp you will be fine you will just notice a decrease in gas mileage and some turbo lag.


----------



## burnnxs (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: mobile1 synthetic 15w-50 in a 2.0t (daemontrym)*

TURBO LAG ? serious ? TURBO LAG ?
YOU my friend must be truly attached to the car to noticed a difference in response by switching to a thicker oil .


----------



## corradokidg60 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: mobile1 synthetic 15w-50 in a 2.0t (daemontrym)*


_Quote, originally posted by *daemontrym* »_In FL temp you will be fine you will just notice a decrease in gas mileage and some turbo lag.

15w-50 is not an approved oil weight for any engine that requires a 502.00 oil


----------

